# Arkat Dog Food



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

I am looking for the price of Arkat Professional.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Take a look over on the Product Review forum. I found a couple of threads there that might answer your question.

http://retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=23341&start=0

http://retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=24499

Vicky


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

Vicki thank you.


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

*ARKAT*

ARKAT has re launched both there VF & Enhanced lines. They have improved their product. 

The price has went up some. Larry Redus is in charge of your area. You can e mail him at [email protected] or cal him at 417-331-4591.

Lyle


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Lyle, have they updated the ingredient list on the website? If they haven't do you have the new info?


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

I have tried every possible way to try their food and possibly distribute to no avail. I will stick with EUK and Black Gold. 
Dave.


----------



## EDT (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah me too. I don't know how many times I called the rep for Montana. Talk about crappy service. I never even recieved one phone call back.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I've never had any problem. Maybe you have the wrong contact information. Try this e-mail: [email protected]
He's not the right guy for your area, but he can put you in touch w/ the right folks.


----------



## EDT (Aug 5, 2005)

Well I got the info off of their website for the Area Representative. I don't feel like I should have track somebody down to get customer service. Maybe when they get big enough that you can easily get someone to reply to a message on there voicemail I will look into trying out their product line. I spent a great deal of time on their website looking at their product. I like what I see and would like to someday give it a try, but I will not feed a food that is going to cause me headaches to try and get. I went this route with Eagle Pak and will not feed this food anymore either, due to no one stocking it around here. I love my dogs, but for me convenience is the key. There are plenty of quality foods out there that are a whole lot more easily aquired.


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

I was contacted by my area rep. He was very easy to talk to and makes it sound very easy to get on there kennel program. the bad deakl is the closest dealer in 40 miles away. I wil recontact Monday to see about possibley dealing in our area and the requiremnts.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I tried too....called them directly, and it took three calls for someone to call me back. Then they said they'd pass my info along to the area rep....who called me *three weeks* later....and promised to send some info, which I have yet to receive. That was two months ago. Good thing I stuck to ProPlan, or my dogs would have starved to death waiting. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: ARKAT*



Lyle Steinman said:


> ARKAT has re launched both there VF & Enhanced lines. They have improved their product.
> 
> Lyle


I hope so for those that feed it! 

Last time, I tried about six large bags of the VF Professional, I got more back in stool than what I fed. I call it the, "multipling dog food". Feed 5 cups get back 10 cups of stool. :?


----------



## Keith Allison (Dec 29, 2003)

> Mr Booty Posted: Sat Nov 12, 2005 11:00 am Post subject: Re: ARKAT
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


We feed 30-45 dogs/month and don't get this scenario.

You may have over fed it. I have one male that is 95 pounds and he only needs 3 (measuring) cups to keep him lean and looking good. ALL the dogs have low stool volume.

Sorry it didn't work for you.

I know the folks at ARKAT are doing the best they can right now with the new growth they've experienced lately. These are really good people at the main office and I GUARANTEE YOU they are working their butts off to get in touch with everyone in a timely manner.

Hope this helps.

Keith


----------



## BULLWHITEHURST (Feb 16, 2003)

*Have they changed/relaunched the VF line yet????*

I have been talking with the folks at ARKAT (including Lyle Starr) since this past summer about there plans to reintroduce the new & improved VF line of dog foods. I have heard all about the repackaging (new label), increased ratios of O6/O3, chelated minerals, better protein sources, etc. 

I was first told the launch would be in Aug 2005, then it was moved to Oct. and I just quit asking...

It is now Dec. and if they have reintroduced it you would not know it by visiting there website. If have not seen any market promotion or anything on the new formulation. I have not heard that much good talk about the 'Enhance' line and even had one person say they were feeding the VF Performance to a field trial pup that kept loose stools. (he was on it for a couple months anyway and did the proper switch-over) 

Guess I plan to keep feeding 'Exclusive' (by PMI) until the new product has been out there a while and I hear good things about it. They also will need to increase availibility in my area before I can justify it because currently I would have to drive over 70 miles (one way) just to get it. 

Any thoughts or comments....???


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

*ARKAT*

I spoke to Lyle Starr a couple of weeks ago and he said that 100 truck loads of the NEW VF & Enhance lines of dog food had been shipped.

Lyle


----------



## BULLWHITEHURST (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: ARKAT*



Lyle Steinman said:


> I spoke to Lyle Starr a couple of weeks ago and he said that 100 truck loads of the NEW VF & Enhance lines of dog food had been shipped.
> 
> Lyle


I had not heard anything about updating the 'Enhance' line. I would have thought that they would have at least updated there company website with the new info. before shipping out new product? Do you know if they have any new product brochures? I am not going to contact ARKAT or Lyle anymore about it. I bugged him enough with questions back this summer when I thought the product would be out in Aug. I'll just wait until I see info. on the website or happen to be in the pet store in Raleigh that carries it to find out more about it. I would like to possibly try the new VF formula but I will wait until it has been out a while and/or it is more readily accessible to me in NC.


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

Received my Enchanced Professional and so far the dogs seems to like it. I hade very little stool proplems with the switch over so far.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

*ARKAT availablity in Montana, Colorado, Idaho, Utah and Neva*

Hey folks!
I have just been introduced to your site. My name is Wayne Scott and I am the ARKAT rep. that covers. Utah, Idaho, Montana, Nevada and Colorado. If any of you have problems with finding our product please email me and I will do everything possible to get you hooked up. The New VF is out and doing great. Email me with any help you might need.
Thanks,
Wayne Scott-ARKAT Nutrition
[email protected]
[email protected]

PS. Saw the post about no reply on Montana action. I promise I never got anyones leads. Let me help!


----------



## BULLWHITEHURST (Feb 16, 2003)

*Arkat website*

When is Arkat going to update there company website to show the new product changes? Do they have a different website other than arkat.com?

As far as I know the new product has not made it into NC? I don't know if NC is being covered that well...


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Once again ARKAT this wyoming boy just ordered 15 bags of EUK since Cheyenne Wyoming is not covered. Staying with EUK.
Dave.


----------



## dogfoodgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

*VF retailers in NC*

The following retailers in NC are carring our VF.
Keep in mind they may still have the old line and the new is coming in as the old is selling out.
If there isn't a store close you, let me find one in your erea!

Carolina Pet
2211 S.Cannon Blvd.
Kannapolis, NC 28080 [704] 933-0381

Carolina Pet
322 McCormick St.
Garner, NC 27520 [919] 773-0014

Animal Supply House
1927 Spartanburg Hwy.
Hendersonville, NC 28792 [828] 698-6910

You can contact me @ [email protected]
[Cell] 727-204-1336

Hope I helped.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi Wayne! Thanks for posting up.

I have been feeding Enhance PA for the past year and have been pleased with the results.

Thanks for making yourself available on this forum. 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

*ARKAT Rep*

Glad I can help in any way.
Thanks,
Wayne Scott-ARKAT Nutrition

PS. Enhance PA is a great food!


----------



## dogfoodgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

*Rebates and Frequent Buyer*

Hi Everyone,

Your local retailers now have the rebate program and the frequent buyer programs for the New VF.
Arkat also has a Kennel/Breeder program.
If you need more information please contact me.


----------



## dogfoodgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

*VF Rebates*

Hi Everyone,

I received a case of VF rebates today.
If anyone has been unable to get a VF rebate form from your local retailer email me your address and I will send some to you.
In filling out the form follow the directions:
*Original bar code with "Proof of Purchase" above the bar code.
* Must have original reciept with DATE CIRCLED!
If you should have any questions email or call me.


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

i drove to beaumont,texas to buy enhance endurance started mixing it with my other dog food. mixed 3 reg.to 1 enhance. never have seen stool that looks like meringue from a lemon pie :shock: looked on the bag , the endurance food had been expired since nov.2005 :!: no mo for you fabio.


----------

